# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  ups δεν φορτιζει

## gponiris

Eπεσε το ρευμα απο ενα βραχυκλωμα μια λαμπας που ειχα συνδεδεμενο με το ups και οταν αναψα το ρευμα δεν εκανε load battery(δεν φορτιζει τη μπαταρια) το ups.Βγαζει ενδειξη fault.
Σε κατασταση εκτος ρευματος μπαινει σε mode battery κανονικα.
20191205_211148.jpg
Σωζεται ή πεταμα?Απο που ξεκιναω?

----------


## vasilllis

μην έχει καμία ασφάλεια καμμένη.

----------

gponiris (06-12-19)

----------


## νεκταριοος

αποσυνδεσε το απο την μπαταρια αλλα και απο το δικτυο ,και μετα πατα μια το κουμπι σαν να θες να το βαλεις μπροστα , να αδειασει ο πυκνωτης και η μνημη του, επισης τσεκαρισε την ασφαλεια στην εισοδο των 220βολτ και πες μας.

----------


## gponiris

τελικα καηκε η ασφαλεια που ηταν εμφυτευμενη στην υποδοχη του ρευματος.Την αλλαξα και ολα οκ20191206_120841.jpg

----------

mikemtb73 (28-05-22)

----------

